# Star Wars Episode 9: Disney denkt über Leias Zukunft nach



## Darkmoon76 (6. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Disney denkt über Leias Zukunft nach* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 9: Disney denkt über Leias Zukunft nach


----------



## NOT-Meludan (6. Januar 2017)

Uff, da möchte ich nicht mit den Leuten tauschen. Die Entscheidung ist wirklich schwer zu treffen.
Und das CGI in Rogue One war klar, dass es CGI ist, aber so schrecklich sah das jetzt nicht aus, wie einige meinen.
Zumindest wünsche ich den Leuten viel Glück und das richtige Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Entscheidung. Man wird nie alle glücklich machen können.


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> ...so schrecklich sah das jetzt nicht aus, wie einige meinen...



Warum äusserst Du _Deine Meinung_, als ob es sich um eine Tatsache handeln würde? Tatsache ist, dass der CGI-Einsatz in Rogue One umstritten ist, das wird schon hier im Forum ersichtlich. Ehrlich gesagt, wollte man einen echten Test der in R1 angewandten Technik machen wollen, müsste man eine Figur komplett digitalisieren, von der alle nicht wissen, dass es sie so nicht gibt (weil gestorben oder inzwischen zu alt). Wenn jetzt also plötzlich rauskommen würde, dass die Schauspielerin die Jyn Erso portraitiert hat in Wahrheit nicht existiert oder seit Jahren als Imkerin tätig ist und lediglich Disney die Rechte auf ihr Aussehen verkauft hat und die Figur Jyn Erso in Wahrheit komplett digital erzeugt wurde - ja, dann wäre ich wahrlich beeindruckt und Du könntest mit Recht behaupten, dass die CGI-Charaktere nicht so schrecklich aussehen, wie einige meinen...


----------



## Martina (6. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Uff, da möchte ich nicht mit den Leuten tauschen. Die Entscheidung ist wirklich schwer zu treffen.
> Und das CGI in Rogue One war klar, dass es CGI ist, aber so schrecklich sah das jetzt nicht aus, wie einige meinen.
> Zumindest wünsche ich den Leuten viel Glück und das richtige Fingerspitzengefühl bei der Entscheidung. Man wird nie alle glücklich machen können.




ich fand es auchr sehr gut gemacht . Klar konnte man es sehen, aber als Erinnerung würde ich es als CGI in Epi 9 begrüßen


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2017)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ich fand es auchr sehr gut gemacht . Klar konnte man es sehen, aber als Erinnerung würde ich es als CGI in Epi 9 begrüßen



Dann aber bitte als Hologramm - dann ist die künstliche Wirkung sogar angebracht.


----------



## burkhi (6. Januar 2017)

Ich fand das CGI auch sehr gut gemacht, hätte man statt dessen für Tarkin einen anderen Schauspieler genommen, würden die Leute ebenfalls "maulen". Da fand ich das CGI einen guten Einfall.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2017)

http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18509606.html

Nix gegen Carrie, aber diese Petition ist ja mal völliger Unsinn. Leia ist keine ursprüngliche Disney-Figur sondern wurde nur "zugekauft".

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Petition nach Carrie Fishers Tod: "Star Wars"-Heldin Leia soll offiziell zur Disneyprinzessin erklärt werden - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de
> 
> Nix gegen Carrie, aber diese Petition ist ja mal völliger Unsinn. Leia ist keine ursprüngliche Disney-Figur sondern wurde nur "zugekauft".
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Wieso gegen Carrie, ist ja nicht auf ihrem Mist gewachsen. Im Gegenteil, Carrie Fisher hätte vermutlich nur eine ihrer bissigen Bemerkungen für diese Idee übrig gehabt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso gegen Carrie, ist ja nicht auf ihrem Mist gewachsen. Im Gegenteil, Carrie Fisher hätte vermutlich nur eine ihrer bissigen Bemerkungen für diese Idee übrig gehabt.


Wollte nur sichergehen dass es kein SW-Fan in den falschen Hals bekommt. Ihr Tod ist tragisch, Fans wie Kollegen haben ihre Bestürzung medial zum besten gegeben. Aber so langsam muss man auch mit der medialen Ausschlachtung der Person und ihrer populären Figur vorerst aufhören, allein des reinen Anstandes wegen. Wie soll denn die Tochter zur Ruhe und ausreichenden Trauer kommen wenn sie täglich Carrie Fisher hier, Prinzessin Leia dort liest, hört oder sieht?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wollte nur sichergehen dass es kein SW-Fan in den falschen Hals bekommt. Ihr Tod ist tragisch, Fans wie Kollegen haben ihre Bestürzung medial zum besten gegeben. Aber so langsam muss man auch mit der medialen Ausschlachtung der Person und ihrer populären Figur vorerst aufhören, allein des reinen Anstandes wegen. Wie soll denn die Tochter zur Ruhe und ausreichenden Trauer kommen wenn sie täglich Carrie Fisher hier, Prinzessin Leia dort liest, hört oder sieht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Leider ist man heutzutage als "öffentliche Person" noch viel öffentlicher als bisher gehabt: Bei all der medialen Power die inzwischen auf diesem Planeten existiert, verwundert es mich, dass wir Neugeborenen noch keine Chips einpflanzen, damit sie gleich mit "dem Kollektiv" verbunden sind... - zurück zum Thema: Wenn Carries Familie Ruhe möchte, dann muss sie sich von den Medien, vor allem vom Netz, fernhalten, leider...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Leia ist keine ursprüngliche Disney-Figur sondern wurde nur "zugekauft".



Nun gut, aber das sind die anderen Disney-Prinzessinen auch nicht.
Die stammen so gut wie alle aus irgendwelchen viel älteren Märchen.

Aber davon abgesehen finde ich die Petition auch blödsinnig.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Januar 2017)

Ich fand die CGI-Lösungen in Rogue One eigentlich sehr gut gemeistert. Man hätte vielleicht lediglich einige Tarkin-Szenen mit Vader austauschen können, dann wäre keine CGI vorhanden gewesen und man hätte mehr Vader gehabt. Denn so gut wie die CGI auch ist, man erkennt, dass es keine echte Person ist und das hat mich zumindest aus dem Filmfluss rausgeholt, wenn auch nur kurz.
Für Episode 9 geht das natürlich eher nicht. Aber ist schwierig abzuschätzen was da die beste Lösung ist ohne zu wissen welche Rolle Leia in Episode 8 spielt und wo sie sich am Ende befindet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Januar 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nun gut, aber das sind die anderen Disney-Prinzessinen auch nicht.
> Die stammen so gut wie alle aus irgendwelchen viel älteren Märchen.


Sicher, aber wir reden ja den Disney(!)-Versionen jener Prinzessinnen, sprich die zeichenkünstlerischen Eigeninterpretationen.


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

